# off topic, but not left the hobby.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

A few have e-mailed me about what has happened to me? 
Well do to raising cost of doing business , fuel cost, and work that comes and goes. I have hooked up with the city to buy old homes in bad shape and started using them as a 2nd job so to speak. And I use them as a filler job for the 3 son's who work for me .
I love building model railroads but the maintance is killing me.
last summer into winter we worked on this house and my oldest is buying it.



















1850 sq ft home, my son Ben is finishing it out on all the little stuff.



















Much smaller 650 sq ft house this spring. And I'm on blood pressure medicine so that has really slowed me down. So the 1" scale is a side thing, but with the rainy spring we are having and work, I don't know if the GRR and new canyon area will be done by Sept.
I plan to have a whole list of G to sale and thin out. The economy is finally affecting us around here.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I understand... but we're gonna miss you 

I ran into your concerns 2 years ago, I elevated half of the railroad, to simplify maintenance. 
I thought I had protected the other half, but my critters constantly outsmart me... 

yep the thought of you not around so much has already started that Empty Feeling. 

Best of Everything to you. 

John


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
This to will pass like a good bowel movement. I know what you mean about the bp medicine. hang in there 
best of luck 
Dick


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The termites are missing you. They are so hungry!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I know what it is like Marty 

I am in the same boat.

Business is slow here.

Money is tight.

I manage to put some away for Train and road trips.

That is real hard to do

Had to raid my IRA to pay taxes last year. Will pay for that on next year's taxes. 

I had to get another truck....Pay for that on last years taxes...What a disaster. 

JJ


PS just get a loop across the canyon don't worry about the rest


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful work on those houses, and I'm sure you're so proud of your sons. 

Cliff


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty you have given so much to this hobby, and to this forum in particular, maybe it is time for you to just enjoy "your" RR at your pace. No need to go, just ease off for a while.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Rod.. 
You had a double post here so I deleted one of them 

JJ


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

TY. JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great makeovers, Marty...


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

So I don't get it, you were all into the 1" , and seemed like you were having fun........so with all the changes with the trees you still have alot of maintence?

So are you getting out of it completely? When was the last time you ran a G scale train?

I was kinda of losing interest a little while back, biut now am pumped back up....into scenes, trails and such...for me it is the areas, scenes I am really getting into now......

I was wondering when you were going to slow down a little.....when I hit a decade marker I slow down a bit..... I think that is what is happening to you.....you'll adjust, just be slower at doing stuff.

I thought your business was going full guns..it seemed like it, sorry to hear about it.....

You need to find that sweet spot with the trains, and keep at them so you are not all work and no play! When there is no play, yoiu really start to get old!

I refuse to get old!

Bubba


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, the trains can be a great relaxation tool. Just kick back some and enjoy. You've been working hard and doing a good job on the houses, now take care of yourself.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Marty, 

I have always admired how much you can get done in the time available with a variety of many different aspects of the model train hobby you take on. 
The maintenance issue must be daunting for a large layout like yours. Is it the weeds or maybe constant rebuilding parts of the layout every year due to damage from seasonal conditions? 

I can understand your health concerns. Now that I am told my right shoulder is severely damage (arthritis) I don't know how much I can physically do with completing my outdoor layout. 
In your case with blood pressure medicine, maybe it's the side affects that is slowing you down. I had gone through several different type drugs before finding one that had minimal side affects. I recall one type caused coughing, another caused dizziness when walking. 

BTW, you and your sons did a great job fixing up those old homes; 
-Ted


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 01 Jul 2013 01:05 AM 

I refuse to get old!

Bubba
Refuse all you want, Bubba.... It's inevitable... 

I find that out every time I look in the mirror... And I'm a lot older that you is...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks,
But it is ups and downs.
I've always said, and garden railroader with out a vision will die.
Once I lost my creative visions the desire started to dry up.
So you try different things.
This getting old sucks.
The economy has started going up and down for us. I'm not booked months ahead anymore, we don't get every-other job like we used to. I have 19 rental units.
Some nights I just lay in bed looking up ,blank in my mind.
Never used to do that.

Even the new canyon is still wet from the last rain.
Wayne H. brought his family out last Sat afternoon. First time EVER the GRR did not run.
HE was shocked at how the weeds have grown this year since the last time he was out.
Ran the 1" for almost an hour, very enjoyable group of kids.

I even have this idea.









remove the high line and mix the two scales. But will I use it and can I sale enough G to build it. Could be really cool.
1" going under two GRR bridge into a tunnel. The right loop 1" is running well.
Just sharing my heart with my friends.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01 Jul 2013 06:56 PM 
Posted By Madstang on 01 Jul 2013 01:05 AM 

I refuse to get old!

Bubba
Refuse all you want, Bubba.... It's inevitable... 

I find that out every time I look in the mirror... And I'm a lot older that you is...











I have removed all the mirrors from my house....I don't want to see.... 

JJ


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01 Jul 2013 06:56 PM 
Posted By Madstang on 01 Jul 2013 01:05 AM 

I refuse to get old!

Bubba
Refuse all you want, Bubba.... It's inevitable... 

I find that out every time I look in the mirror... And I'm a lot older that you is...














Young at heart stan, young at heart!
I keep seeing guys I went to school with...BOY did they get old! I look pretty good for a 60 year old man, lost 25lbs ...but I jog everyday, eat healthy, no booze, and or smoking!

Not on ANY meds, my libedo works just fine, no prostrate problems...how many 60 year olds can boast all that?

I bet not many..clean living baby! Helps when you are in a loving relationship, and no regrets, OR guilt!!!!

My oldest son has more grey then I do!

Young not only in heart

Bubba


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Marty; 

Just practice the hobby whenever you can. You are still an inspiration to the rest of us. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Marty, I'll echo what David said. 

Whether you stay "active" or not though, ya gotta keep your big events going long enough till I can come out and join the fun... Seems like your digs are the MLS Mecca of sorts! 
Or, maybe have the big gig, but the first couple days is for volunteers to come and help weeding / etc., and the next is the more public thing? 
Not trying to put pressure on or anything, but I'm just opining that MLS is sort of a club, and a club should have an annual get-together, and... 

BTW, thanks again for that article on concrete roadbed, it helped me so much! 
===>Cliffy


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Also, just how many vehicles do you own?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Jul 2013 07:13 PM 
Thanks,
But it is ups and downs.
I've always said, and garden railroader with out a vision will die.
Once I lost my creative visions the desire started to dry up.
So you try different things.
This getting old sucks.
The economy has started going up and down for us. I'm not booked months ahead anymore, we don't get every-other job like we used to. I have 19 rental units.
Some nights I just lay in bed looking up ,blank in my mind.
Never used to do that.

Even the new canyon is still wet from the last rain.
Wayne H. brought his family out last Sat afternoon. First time EVER the GRR did not run.
HE was shocked at how the weeds have grown this year since the last time he was out.
Ran the 1" for almost an hour, very enjoyable group of kids.

I even have this idea.









remove the high line and mix the two scales. But will I use it and can I sale enough G to build it. Could be really cool.
1" going under two GRR bridge into a tunnel. The right loop 1" is running well.
Just sharing my heart with my friends.

Hmmm.... that looks perfect for something like this:










Yes...Still trying to infect Marty with a case of Feldbahnitus


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 02 Jul 2013 03:32 PM 
Also, just how many vehicles do you own? 
 

Cliff, I had NASA fly over that day and take photos for me. LOL That was last Sept open house.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

See the S66th ROAD printed in white? To the left of that is a red Pickup.....That is mine When I pulled out of there I tore the plastic wind dam off my bumper. 

JJ


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand. Been going through getting old, bad health, and tough times too. Sold most of my rolling stock, but still have the RR and M190..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hang in ther Marty. I've been a model RR for most of my life. Once in awhile you take a break and do something different and then bam the RR calls. Most of us are all affected in one way or another with some type of health issue. It's something that comes with age but one must not dewell on it. Your only as old as you think you are. Staying busy and haveing a hobby keeps one healthy. Later RJD


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

CliffyJ, I was wondering the same thing...  
I know what it's like to go through those times of difficulty, not from your size with the business and all, but still, the economy sucks around here, and it's not getting any better. Wisconsin ranks 49th right now in economic issues thanks to the wonderful government in Madison. 
Really nice work on those old houses, Marty! I like old houses, they usually have more character than the newer ones.


----------

